# Saturday On The Grand



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

The river had 12"-14" of visibility. The flow was OK. Managed to land all three of my hookups. The 1st fish came out of the head end of a long run in the fast water. The next fish was in the tail-out of the same run. She ran all over the place. My last one was in the transitional water of the run bellow. Lots of creek chubs again this week. I quit around noon because it was so hot. I think that this is going to be a good year for Steel.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Steelaholic said:


> The river had 12"-14" of visibility. The flow was OK. Managed to land all three of my hookups. The 1st fish came out of the head end of a long run in the fast water. The next fish was in the tail-out of the same run. She ran all over the place. My last one was in the transitional water of the run bellow. Lots of creek chubs again this week. I quit around noon because it was so hot. I think that this is going to be a good year for Steel.


 I agree may be a Goodyear we are catching em early I may warm weather 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice fish!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

How did you get the first fish to smile?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, were those fish released?


note: Better mods??? Is this acceptable?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes Paul, Thanks. Steel, read your pm.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> If you don't mind me asking, were those fish released?
> 
> 
> note: Better mods??? Is this acceptable?


Why not it's a catch and kill fishery. There are no handling regulations for catch and release in the state of Ohio. So untill their are regulations on catch and release methods this is what you get buddy.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Tom....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

steelheader007 said:


> Why not it's a catch and kill fishery. There are no handling regulations for catch and release in the state of Ohio. So untill their are regulations on catch and release methods this is what you get buddy.


OK thanks...So we can bounce 'em of walls and stuff and drag 'em through the mud before we release them? I'll keep that in mind when I'm over there fishing....appreciate it buddy

besides regulation/laws are made for idiots....if we were all ethical, smart and perceptive sportsmen; there probably would be NO need for regulations right? This, IMO, has nothing to do with regulations and everything to do with basic respect. To each his own I guess. 

G'Day buddies!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> OK thanks...So we can bounce 'em of walls and stuff and drag 'em through the mud before we release them? I'll keep that in mind when I'm over there fishing....appreciate it buddy
> 
> besides regulation/laws are made for idiots....if we were all ethical, smart and perceptive sportsmen; there probably would be NO need for regulations right? This, IMO, has nothing to do with regulations and everything to do with basic respect. To each his own I guess.
> 
> G'Day buddies!


Regulations are made for ppl who need a set of guidelines to go by it sets the bar for laws that are to govern the actions of those who need to be governed my friend. So your point of "regulation/laws are made for idiots" so your saying that everyone who follows any laws or regulations in life are idiots? You use an interesting word in your sentence "respect". Why would you want to respect anything if you think rules, laws, and regulations are made for idiots?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

OK, maybe I should have stated it differently....they were/are made because of idiots...understand?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> OK, maybe I should have stated it differently....they were/are made because of idiots...understand?


Yes I got it now..lol... I still say there needs to be regulations in place to help the CR effort in Ohio to lower the mortality rates of fish "not to say I have not done it in my younger years". I do agree no fish deserves to be drug on the rocks, mud, silt, sand, or taken a mile down stream to get a picture of it. The agencies who have to enforce the laws simply do not have the man power for it. Due to the lack of man power these laws will never see pen to paper! I fish away from humans as much as possible cause humans are horrible creatures by nature!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Good idea! Just what we need in our daily lives, more regulations! No thanks...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

steelheader007 said:


> Yes I got it now..lol... I still say there needs to be regulations in place to help the CR effort in Ohio to lower the mortality rates of fish "not to say I have not done it in my younger years". I do agree no fish deserves to be drug on the rocks, mud, silt, sand, or taken a mile down stream to get a picture of it. The agencies who have to enforce the laws simply do not have the man power for it. Due to the lack of man power these laws will never see pen to paper! I fish away from humans as much as possible cause humans are horrible creatures by nature!


Exactly....thats where WE come....to teach lessons Get it? I'm not asking for more regulations or even complaining about the current ones and I certainly know its a put and take fishery. So are most of the muskie fisheries in the eastern part of the country.....you don't see muskies being dragged around in the mud. And yes, its a steel (there are hundreds of thousands of them) and I am far from some pompous-purist-elitist-extremeist CPR guy trust me.....But come on, whoever posts pics of muddied up fish like that deserves a little ridicule in my book dude. Just a little


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

WTF are you guys getting all weird about? In the 1 st pic the fish is still in the water. The 2nd pic I snapped the picture just as the bright silver fish flipped. That fish was out of the water for 30 seconds and It never got 2 feet from the bank. Man I guess I should check my old post while I'm out of town so things don't get out of hand. Yes all of the fish were released. I caught over 300 fish last season and none of them were injured. Give me a break guys.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

What do you find along the banks of a river? Wet sand and mud. Am I supposed to put a blanket down so the fish don't touch the ground? Wow you guys are unbelievable. Come back to real world where fish touch the ground.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Steelaholic said:


> What do you find along the banks of a river? Wet sand and mud. Am I supposed to put a blanket down so the fish don't touch the ground? Wow you guys are unbelievable. Come back to real world where fish touch the ground.


Nope, absolutely not....that same thing happened to half of the thousand fish I caught last weekend....I just didn't post them on the internet....

Nice fish.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Nope, absolutely not....that same thing happened to half of the thousand fish I caught last weekend....I just didn't post them on the internet....
> 
> Nice fish.


Can I come fish with YOU??? I want to catch thousand fish. I will bring Beer in the trunk


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Steelaholic. Grand probably wont be fishing in the near future, so it was good you got out there and landed a few.

-KSU


----------

